# Live Streaming for FurAffinity



## ExileAnarkie (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a great idea for the furs that use UStreamTv, LiveStream, and Stickam. The idea is that you get another page on your profile that lets you have the ability to embed only one video streaming sites like LiveStream etc... or let you post a YouTube video for speed painting that you did for your viewers. Of course most video sites won't let you post anything too adult and will not let you post any thing pornographic, but there are some that will.. I say just block pornographic video websites that people use or only allow the clean ones.

It would be sort of cool to see your favorite artist having live art shows on FA, and you wouldn't see something like this for DeviantArt or any other Artist website. This would be the first of its kind. I wouldn't use up to much bandwidth because it uses LiveStreams bandwidth. The only bandwidth it would us it to load the page. 

Last Note: Just replace the Commissions tab with this if we aren't ever going to get it fixed.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 30, 2009)

I like the idea, just don't know how feasible or how willing the coders will be to put it in.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 30, 2009)

Let's not forget the bandwidth used by streaming video..if sites like uStream weren't so fucking prude...furries would not have a problem streaming their stuff.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 30, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Let's not forget the bandwidth used by streaming video..if sites like uStream weren't so fucking prude...furries would not have a problem streaming their stuff.



Glaice, you might wanna reread the post, he wants a section to embed it in.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Let's not forget the bandwidth used by streaming video..if sites like uStream weren't so fucking prude...furries would not have a problem streaming their stuff.


Glaice...this is why I dont like you at all for showing you are an idiot still

He wants another tab, like how we have (a still not working) commission Tab
but instead links to one Stream


----------



## yoshi000 (Aug 30, 2009)

how about putting a link on there page? it's not going to hurt anyone.


----------



## ExileAnarkie (Aug 30, 2009)

I mean that it would be a great idea but I know how lazy the coders are and it is sort of pointless to ask to some how to make the site even better. I love the site... its just how often does the coders actually work on the site. I work on my site all the time and I'm just learning how to use php and css. I wish I had the time to make a social networking site but I can't because that is a huge project to undertake with out the funds or coders. I might like this site but I don't love it. I think that the owner of the site "Dragoneer" seems to be a great guy but he isn't willing to do anymore for a great thing he has started. I'm lazy myself but when people back me up I get to it and actually do what is needed. Plus, I see so much money go into the site funds but not enough of the site ever get anything out of it. I did think it was sort of point less to suggest this idea, but I did it anyway.

~Ero


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 30, 2009)

There is already a section that does this.
Control Panel > New Journal > -Insert Stream Url- > Submit.


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 31, 2009)

ExileAnarkie said:


> I mean that it would be a great idea but I know how lazy the coders are and it is sort of pointless to ask to some how to make the site even better.
> ~Ero


We don't _have_ "coders", as such, is why.  We have one guy who's building a complete redo of the site from scratch all on his own, and another guy who occasionally has time off from his regular job of maintaining the technical what-nots to fix critical bugs.

And all that money goes toward just keeping the site alive.  It's a big site.  It eats a lot.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> There is already a section that does this.
> Control Panel > New Journal > -Insert Stream Url- > Submit.


or actually post the link in the artist profile section


----------



## Occoris (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the general Idea, certainly., as the idea of having a tab that says when you're streaming, and even have an embed for the video would be quite superb, though certainly not a top priority.

however, this leads me to a clever idea that i just now had.

we should run a giant auction and/or contest thing.

and.

with the proceeds, pay a coder or two =P


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 1, 2009)

Dunno if  you heard of this site or not, but it's called Twitter, which is great for linking to when you're about to have a streaming video. This way you're not messing with journals with one link, or having to constantly edit your profile in case you do a new stream or have a new channel. 

Twitter becomes useless when people spam about what they had for lunch, but it's great when used properly for stuff like streaming, updates to blog or new art and such. It keeps spammerific journals down too. 

Nothing like going to a journal where the headers and footers read like War and Peace and it's only one link in the body that's the new content.


----------



## Danale (Sep 1, 2009)

It would be cool if on your user page there could be a "streaming now!" function with a link to your stream page.

But I agree, I'm not sure how it would be coded.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 1, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Dunno if  you heard of this site or not, but it's called Twitter, which is great for linking to when you're about to have a streaming video. This way you're not messing with journals with one link, or having to constantly edit your profile in case you do a new stream or have a new channel.
> 
> Twitter becomes useless when people spam about what they had for lunch, but it's great when used properly for stuff like streaming, updates to blog or new art and such. It keeps spammerific journals down too.
> 
> Nothing like going to a journal where the headers and footers read like War and Peace and it's only one link in the body that's the new content.


Sadly theres a bunch of us who dont use twitter yes so we stick to journals


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 1, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> There is already a section that does this.
> Control Panel > New Journal > -Insert Stream Url- > Submit.



THIS.


----------



## SageHendrix (May 26, 2010)

I like this idea.  I think my only issue  is the way that it is advertised by the artists that do it.  A journal entry mentioning the stream and announcing a schedule is one thing...but I am seeing alot of artists using an actual submission instead, using a thumbnaili that might give the artists name and mentioning the stream.  The latter kind of annoys me.


----------

